# ISPConfig 3 DB Präfix



## Kipperlenny (24. Mai 2010)

Moin Moin

Habe auf meinem neuen Server ISPConfig3 installiert - und merke jetzt, dass der mich keine Datenbanken ohne Präfix anlegen lässt (momentan c[CLIENTID] anscheinend).
Daher kann ich die Webseiten vom alten Server (ispCP Omega) nicht einfach so übernehmen, weil die Datenbanken da keine solchen Präfix haben.

Gibt es dafür eine Lösung?

lenny


----------

